# Canon EOS 5D Mark IV to Feature CFast & SD Card Slots [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 5, 2016)

```
We’re told by a pretty reliable source that the upcoming Canon EOS 5D Mark IV will feature both a CFast 2.0 slot and a SDXC UHS-II slot.</p>
<p>If the camera is going to shoot internal 4K like the Canon EOS-1D X Mark II, the CFast slot makes a lot of sense. The faster SD card slot will be a very welcome addition as well, as the the 5D Mark III used a standard SD card slot which was quite slow.</p>
<p>We’re still waiting for more reliable specifications about the EOS 5D Mark IV, a camera we expect to see announced later next month.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jul 5, 2016)

Rejoice, those who want to 4K.


----------



## IglooEater (Jul 5, 2016)

Oh goody, I've been wishing someone would incorporate USH-II into a camera... for no reason in particular


----------



## j-nord (Jul 5, 2016)

Makes sense to keep the big/fast/new card slot + small/most universal slot dynamic going.


----------



## wockawocka (Jul 5, 2016)

j-nord said:


> Makes sense to keep the big/fast/new card slot + small/most universal slot dynamic going.



A good reason would be that usually the SD card is where the video gets written to. Shooting in 4k needs the speed.

I hope they do this otherwise there will be problems writing to two cards at the same time (speed limit).


----------



## Antono Refa (Jul 5, 2016)

Spending on new cards would almost be justified by dumping the CF card's pins.

I hope somebody makes a good UHS-II to CFast-II adapters.


----------



## crazyrunner33 (Jul 5, 2016)

Oh my, this is delightful. If Canon doesn't lock down the camera too much, this could be the ultimate video rig once Magic Lantern gets their hands on it.


----------



## roxics (Jul 5, 2016)

Makes sense to me. You shouldn't hold the camera technology back just because some people want to use their old memory cards. Imagine where we'd be if all digital cameras today still had to use the same memory cards that came out when digital cameras first started taking off. Plus if you're buying a $3500 camera (for business or pleasure), I think you can afford some new memory cards.


----------



## wockawocka (Jul 5, 2016)

On looking though you still cant get 128gb UHS-ii cards from Sandisk?


----------



## Patak (Jul 5, 2016)

For me, this means more $$$$$$. I have a few very fast CF cards since SD on 5D III is a bit slow. I hope Canon will offer some sort of a package with 5D IV body and C-Fast (similar to 1Dx II deals). This also means that I will hang on to my 5D III as a second body longer than planed.


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Jul 5, 2016)

Wahoo, I get to be the first to complain! Only sort of. I don't mind the CFast + SD. What I'm worried about is Canon using CFast as an excuse not to provide a reasonable bitrate for 4k. Storyboarded work won't suffer, but event (Weddings, conferences, live-talks, etc,) & documentary filmmakers don't want to have to be swapping cards all day long because we can only get 15 min. of footage on a 64gb card, as is the case with the 1dx MkII. And we certainly don't want to come home after a long day with a TERABYTE of footage. If Canon can't do this then it really isn't accessible 4k, and all those people will continue shooting 4k to the SD card slots in the GH4, A7r/s, A6300, etc.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 5, 2016)

CarlMillerPhoto said:


> Wahoo, I get to be the first to complain! Only sort of. I don't mind the CFast + SD. What I'm worried about is Canon using CFast as an excuse not to provide a reasonable bitrate for 4k. Storyboarded work won't suffer, but event (Weddings, conferences, live-talks, etc,) & documentary filmmakers don't want to have to be swapping cards all day long because we can only get 15 min. of footage on a 64gb card, as is the case with the 1dx MkII. And we certainly don't want to come home after a long day with a TERABYTE of footage.



Then get a video camera with CODEC's better suited to your needs.


----------



## swithdrawn (Jul 5, 2016)

CarlMillerPhoto said:


> Storyboarded work won't suffer, but event (Weddings, conferences, live-talks, etc,) & documentary filmmakers don't want to have to be swapping cards all day long because we can only get 15 min. of footage on a 64gb card, as is the case with the 1dx MkII. And we certainly don't want to come home after a long day with a TERABYTE of footage.



Not so for me and many others. After years of crappy h264 I would take a higher bitrate codec any day. I hate h264 so much I regularly shoot Magic Lantern RAW on the 5D3 for weddings, which results in 700-1000GB per job before transcode. As long as the codec looks good I don't care how big it is, and Cfast and SD media are cheaper than the 1066x CF cards I use currently.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 5, 2016)

dilbert said:


> wow, not a single complaint yet of having loads of CF cards from the 5DIII that will be useless
> 
> Amazing



I've complained before, but with 4K video, the CFast is needed. The rated SD card speeds are just advertising, the speed is only as rated for a new card, once used, speed drops to a 30mb/sec and less. I probably not be buying a camera with CFast until all the bugs are worked out, 1DX II owners are finding out that the bugs are still not resolved.

If you do a lot of low level formats to get your speed back up, you shorten card life. Memory is usually rated for 500 to 3000 erase cycles before a hard failure, so you must use the low level format sparingly and put up with a slow card, or plan for failures and have spares or rotate a number of cards when using them for video. SD cards are a poor choice for video at best, which is why the CFast card is added.

Wikipedia:

Risks of reformatting[edit]

Reformatting an SD card with a different file system, *or even with the same one*, may make the card slower, or shorten its lifespan. Some cards use wear leveling, in which frequently modified blocks are mapped to different portions of memory at different times, and some wear-leveling algorithms are designed for the access patterns typical of FAT12, FAT16 or FAT32.[96] In addition, the preformatted file system may use a cluster size that matches the erase region of the physical memory on the card; reformatting may change the cluster size and make writes less efficient.

SD/SDHC/SDXC memory cards have a "Protected Area" on the card for the SD standard's security function; a standard formatter may erase it, causing problems if security is used. The SD Association provides freely-downloadable SD Formatter software to overcome these problems for Windows and Mac OS X.[97] The SD Formatter does not format the "Protected Area", and the Association recommends the use of appropriate application software or SD-compatible device that provides SD security function to format the "Protected Area" in the memory card.


----------



## roxics (Jul 5, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> CarlMillerPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Wahoo, I get to be the first to complain! Only sort of. I don't mind the CFast + SD. What I'm worried about is Canon using CFast as an excuse not to provide a reasonable bitrate for 4k. Storyboarded work won't suffer, but event (Weddings, conferences, live-talks, etc,) & documentary filmmakers don't want to have to be swapping cards all day long because we can only get 15 min. of footage on a 64gb card, as is the case with the 1dx MkII. And we certainly don't want to come home after a long day with a TERABYTE of footage.
> ...



I have to agree. Strangely you'd think it would be the cinema camera that would offer the highest bitrate. But aside from CLog it's really not a cinema camera, more like a modern Canon XL1. A pro video camera some people use for cinema stuff. It has the lower bitrates and the long record time/battery time making it great for events. It shoots HD rather than 2K even though it's called a cinema camera. Whereas the higher bitrate and higher resolution of the 1D X mkII seems more cinema-like even though it lacks CLog and the ergonomics desire for cinema use. Things are all over the place.


----------



## unfocused (Jul 5, 2016)

Shaping up to be a nice upgrade:

24mp sensor;
Dual CFast/SD slots;
4K Video Recording;
DPAF;
Improved dynamic range at lower ISOs, due to new sensor technology;
7-8 frames per second;
New 24-105 mm lens, possibly with the PZ-E1 adapter.

Like the 1DX II, it might not be as compelling of upgrade for stills shooters as for video, but it will still be very nice and the new sensor will likely get similar accolades to that of the 1DX II.


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Jul 5, 2016)

swithdrawn said:


> CarlMillerPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Storyboarded work won't suffer, but event (Weddings, conferences, live-talks, etc,) & documentary filmmakers don't want to have to be swapping cards all day long because we can only get 15 min. of footage on a 64gb card, as is the case with the 1dx MkII. And we certainly don't want to come home after a long day with a TERABYTE of footage.
> ...



You need to try shooting with other cameras. The problem is not h.264 or bitrate, it is the internal processing of Canon's DSLR's. AVCHD on the C100 looks great, h.264 on the Sony cams look great. You're the first person I've ever heard of shooting an entire wedding in RAW.


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Jul 5, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> Then get a video camera with CODEC's better suited to your needs.



That's the point. I will. But Canon & the 5d line are obviously catering to the needs of those who do video. I pointed out a potential shortcoming if they're trying to be successful in the video dslr market. Do you understand?


----------



## RGF (Jul 5, 2016)

move to Cfast cards is a mixed "blessing". Canon need to up the right speed on the 1Dx, not sure if needed on the 5D M4, but this will create a uniform standard.

In a couple of years (perhaps less) I will wonder how to sell my old CF cards.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 5, 2016)

CarlMillerPhoto said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Then get a video camera with CODEC's better suited to your needs.
> ...



Of course I understand, Canon pay many many people in lots of markets to do market research. These are not arbitrary decisions made by some guy with the intention of winding us up, they are carefully considered decisions taken at the highest level with the intention of making the Canon Corp stronger.

They are catering to the needs of people who do video, the ones who get sucked into it then realise they need to get more suitable equipment, Canon sold a 5D Mk whatever and because you have EOS lenses they have leverage on you buying a compatible video camera. Do you understand?


----------



## K (Jul 5, 2016)

Canon almost had no choice.

If they put CF in the 5D4, they would be using an old technology that is maxed out on speed which would be expected to compete with other cameras for the next 4 years. That's not going to work.

They have the option of either:

XQD
CFast
SD UHS-II


Any combination of the above. They don't want to use Sony's card, so that's out. That leaves very little choice.

Dual CFast, which would annoy many as they'd be forced to use these expensive cards. Not even the 1DX2 uses two of them. So that's out.

Dual SD UHS-II. This I would have preferred. Smaller cards. Just as reliable as CF if not more. Lower costs. Plenty fast for whatever this camera is going to put out. Backward compatible with older SD formats.

CFast + SD UHS-II which is what this rumor is about and the most likely combo. Canon feels it will have to provide at least one super high speed card. But I think it is more industry reaction. There's too many out there that attribute the physical size and characteristics of CF and CFast to reliability and robustness. Sure, I'll agree the C cards are tougher than SD which is smaller and flimsier. But c'mon already - who subjects their cards to physical abuse? Who has snapped an SD card? If you break an SD card due to physical abuse, you're probably not using any electronic device successfully. Bizarre concerns here. 

The key here is that C cards are associated with "professional" quality/speed in the minds of pros and semi-pros and even some enthusiasts, so Canon is reacting to this in their semi-pro camera. They aren't basing this on technological fact but rather market perception in my opinion. Nikon doesn't mind using dual SD in the D750 which while might not be labeled pro or semi-pro, is in quality and features, at least a semi-pro to pro camera.


The C cards take up so much space in a camera body - I'd like to see one day a DSLR go to an SSD with an SD card as a backup/removable. 512gb or larger SSD. Either internal, or again, because the C slot take up so much space, a servicesabe one could be incorporated. It wouldn't be a card to be regularly removed, but removable for service if need be. (not soldered onto the mainboard).


Some hate this idea as they would have to then tether the camera via USB or whatever interface to dump the photos or video. I don't see why this is a problem. With CFast and UHS-II you need a new card reader(s) to take advantage of any of the speed. And these card readers all interface via USB-3 anyway. So you're stuck with extra cables anyhow as well as extra cost. Don't count on any laptop or PC having a CFast port on it anytime ever.

A camera with a USB-C port would be great. Smaller and more universal than USB-3. Or, a Thunderbolt port, which is compatible and the same as the modern DisplayPort. This is even faster, and can also carry video at data rates much faster than the lame HDMI standard. HDMI is finicky and unreliable - and can barely put out the top 4K qualities. DP easily does it. The physical port is smaller too and more robust.

I'd rather have a simple cable to connect my camera to PC, than have to buy another card reader. The transfer speed will be faster than having to involve a middleman card reader interface.


People will say built in SSD would be expensive. Compared to what? CFast is pricy. As is XQD. These are essentially mid-level SSD's in a easily removable form factor. Costs more to make them quick swappable. Card costs, card reader cost, then interface costs for manufacture. This cannot be cheaper than SSD. 

One downside, and I see this as a very minimal downside are some event shooters that say they need to upload photos quick while continuing the shoot. Handing over cards to an associate who is publishing on site. This sounds like less of a card problem, and more of a need for a wireless transfer solution. Canon has an wireless transfer module that does just that.


----------



## crazyrunner33 (Jul 5, 2016)

CarlMillerPhoto said:


> Wahoo, I get to be the first to complain! Only sort of. I don't mind the CFast + SD. What I'm worried about is Canon using CFast as an excuse not to provide a reasonable bitrate for 4k. Storyboarded work won't suffer, but event (Weddings, conferences, live-talks, etc,) & documentary filmmakers don't want to have to be swapping cards all day long because we can only get 15 min. of footage on a 64gb card, as is the case with the 1dx MkII. And we certainly don't want to come home after a long day with a TERABYTE of footage. If Canon can't do this then it really isn't accessible 4k, and all those people will continue shooting 4k to the SD card slots in the GH4, A7r/s, A6300, etc.



There's a reason that Canon is sticking to high bit rates for 4k, reliability. Bringing up the Sony cameras is the perfect example, those cameras have heat and reliability issues when shooting 4K for extended periods of time. While large amounts of data may be storage intensive, it's much easier to process and produces less heat as a result.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 5, 2016)

RGF said:


> move to Cfast cards is a mixed "blessing". Canon need to up the right speed on the 1Dx, not sure if needed on the 5D M4, but this will create a uniform standard.
> 
> In a couple of years (perhaps less) I will wonder how to sell my old CF cards.



Keep them! They will be valuable antiques that will be in demand when those old cameras are still going strong, but the billion or so CF cards have all died or been tossed.

Actually, they can be included with your older cameras if / when you sell them. They may not bring much by themselves, but help sell a camera. CF cards are difficult to find in a local store, so offering them on Craigslist might connect you with a person who needs some quickly rather than ordering them online.

I keep a supply of my old cards just to check out any used or antique cameras that I might get when I buy used equipment.

I have stuff going back to the old pcmia hard drives, CF Type I and II smart media, xD, memory sticks, lots of SD cards, but no mmc cards that I can recall. The lower capacity cards are sometimes required for old equipment that will not read the high capacity cards. Even some older Canon Point and shoot cameras are limited to 2GB CF cards if I remember right.


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 5, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > move to Cfast cards is a mixed "blessing". Canon need to up the right speed on the 1Dx, not sure if needed on the 5D M4, but this will create a uniform standard.
> ...


Fortunately, I still have my 4Mbyte and 16Mbyte cards


----------



## Mr. Milo (Jul 5, 2016)

roxics said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > CarlMillerPhoto said:
> ...



No, you don't have to get a video camera with CODECs better suited to your needs. Those camera are more than $5000 US and beyond. Way too expensive and filmmakers are cheap.

I'd say you have to work with what you have. I definitely wouldn't film documentaries in 4K. I don't see a need for it. 1080p is fine. Film festivals and TV broadcast do not care. 4K does not make your film project any better. As long as your sound, lighting, and camera work are good then your piece should be fine.

The most important is your story and editing. That is where it truly matters. 4K resolution doesn't even enter my mind. I film docs and conferences. The people watching my stuff do not even have 4K monitors and will not get any within the next 3 years.


----------



## Proscribo (Jul 5, 2016)

RickSpringfield said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > Shaping up to be a nice upgrade:
> ...


Get a 5Ds or its successor.


----------



## slclick (Jul 5, 2016)

I am very happy my Mark 3 is more camera than I want or need. The thought of purchasing new cards on top of the body would be a tough selling point for me as I have owned mine since it's launch and have not once used the video function. Hell, I'd be happy with CSlow cards.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jul 5, 2016)

On a side note, it would be a terrible waste of processing power and not have at least 10 fps.


----------



## j-nord (Jul 5, 2016)

Proscribo said:


> RickSpringfield said:
> 
> 
> > unfocused said:
> ...


it seems most likely to be under 30 mpix. My bet is 24 or 28. Most recent rumors have been 24. Theres going to be a new line of FF bodies so that'll probably be the m-pix monster many people want (replacement for the 5Ds/r).


----------



## j-nord (Jul 5, 2016)

KeithBreazeal said:


> On a side note, it would be a terrible waste of processing power and not have at least 10 fps.


7-8 fps seems more probable. Seems like more people interested in a quieter shutter than 10 fps on this 'all rounder' body.


----------



## RGF (Jul 5, 2016)

I don't want a junior 1Dx. If I want a high FPS FF camera, that this is the 1Dx.

To me, the 5D is a general walk around camera. compromised in many areas but great workhorse

30ish MP
6-8 FPS (possibly higher if MP is lower)
Good low light performance but not up to the 1Dx M2.

I would like to see Canon offer 3 versions of the 5D

5DS - high MP
5DL - low MP, high ISO version (L stands for Low Light)
5D(m4) - med MP, compromised in many aspects but a great walk around camera.

6D would be scaled down version of the 5D (M4) for those who can live with less and will pay less.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jul 5, 2016)

swithdrawn said:


> CarlMillerPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Storyboarded work won't suffer, but event (Weddings, conferences, live-talks, etc,) & documentary filmmakers don't want to have to be swapping cards all day long because we can only get 15 min. of footage on a 64gb card, as is the case with the 1dx MkII. And we certainly don't want to come home after a long day with a TERABYTE of footage.
> ...



It's not the h264 that ruins the 5D3 video quality, it's either the DIGIC or the settings they use since if you use clean HDMI out to a Ninja the quality still looks every bit as crappy (well, fast pans where the entire frame changes every single frame are better, but that is about it). Using ML RAW which skips all the internal processing shows the basic HW is actually producing pretty fantastic, true 1080P as opposed to sub-1080P, mushy, waxy yuck.

So the real concern is whether Canon doesn't ruin the quality through processing (either by using cheap consumer settings somehow thinking people prefer wax and mush, by purposely messing the settings up to protect higher end gear or by creating a processor that is only capable of very mediocre results in DIGIC perhaps) and less the codec.

EVen the 1DC I feel looks a touch weird in some ways compared to natural detail of A7R II.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jul 5, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> CarlMillerPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



naive to the extreme


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jul 5, 2016)

Proscribo said:


> RickSpringfield said:
> 
> 
> > unfocused said:
> ...



Nope nope nope nope
ultra poor buffer
poor fps (even in crop modes since the crop modes don't make sense and only crop jpg!?!)
poor dynamic range
poor video quality
no magic lantern

other than for more MP and a slightly better overall sensor it's worse than a 5D3 pretty much, better to add an A7R II to a 5D3 then replace a 5D3 with a 5Ds.

5Ds does the stuff a 5D3 does better than the A7R II worse than the 5D3 and for the other stuff it does it all worse than the A7R II other than for max reach/detail


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 5, 2016)

roxics said:


> You shouldn't hold the camera technology back just because some people want to use their old memory cards. Imagine where we'd be if all digital cameras today still had to use the same memory cards that came out when digital cameras first started taking off.


+1

There is a name for those cards. Compact Flash


----------



## infared (Jul 5, 2016)

I would like to see better blacks and less noise in them along with more dynamic range....after that, I don't care.
I definitely would wait a year or so until the price comes down...I will not be an early adopter....I have to say..I am very happy with my 5DIII. Its a great camera.
The MP count can stay the same or go a little higher. I don't really care. I do not want to or need to process monster files... I have made 5ft prints from my 5DIII and they look fantastic.


----------



## AvTvM (Jul 5, 2016)

5D IV to feature new card slots and a brandnew mirror slapping madly inside. 
OH WOW! How innovative, Canon! Where can I pre-order?


----------



## gsealy (Jul 5, 2016)

Once we found out that the 5DIV would support 4K, then CFast had to be part of the picture. Very likely Canon will use the same architecture as in the 1DxII. The 1DxII supports 4K, but it is lousy video. It is 8 bit Motion JPG, which is a series of JPG files. We all know the comparison of what can be done with a JPG file versus a raw file for a still photo. Same thing with video.

I am hoping to see the 5DIV support external 4K recording with a better CODEC. This is what the 5DIII can do with HD. It is not as good as the Magic Lantern solution, but it is a level better than using the internal storage files. Plus an external recording device, such as the Ninja 2 for the 5DIII, offers additional functionality such as peaking. Just so you know, I love the Magic Lantern solution too, and I use it extensively for special kinds of projects when I need only 1 camera, I can re-shoot something, and I spend more time. It gets to be a little work flow intensive and troublesome in a multi camera shoot, so I prefer external recording for those situations.

We will see what Canon actually delivers. I am not going to buy any old 4K, just to say I shoot 4K.


----------



## Mr Bean (Jul 5, 2016)

That's a pity about the SD card. I would have preferred a setup similar to the 1DX2 (CFast/CF). While I have an SD card in my 5D3, I mainly write to the CF card and use the SD as overflow (if the CF card fills up).


----------



## awinphoto (Jul 6, 2016)

slclick said:


> I am very happy my Mark 3 is more camera than I want or need. The thought of purchasing new cards on top of the body would be a tough selling point for me as I have owned mine since it's launch and have not once used the video function. Hell, I'd be happy with CSlow cards.



Guess i'm in the same boat... Not thrilled that i couldn't use my CF cards and would need a new system of memory cards. Also, my 5d is providing consistent imagery and by spending what, another $3500-4000 wont make me a dime more professionally unless i wanted to make a living selling 4k videos.


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 6, 2016)

dilbert said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > roxics said:
> ...


We had an Apple QuickTake 100 at work.... I went crazy and got a Kodac DC40......768x512 pixels of super high resolution digital photography! 

For some inexplicable reason, I still have some of my early memory cards, today they won't fit a single image.... We have come a long way since then.....


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 6, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> We had an Apple QuickTake 100 at work.... I went crazy and got a Kodac DC40......768x512 pixels of super high red digital photography!


and as a treat, a canoeing picture from an Apple Quicktake100 from back in 1996


----------



## noms78 (Jul 6, 2016)

Proscribo said:


> RickSpringfield said:
> 
> 
> > unfocused said:
> ...



I like many others am hoping it will be 28-32MP with an option for smaller, lossless RAW at 24MP. The 5Ds dynamic range will be much less than the 5D4, and the 5Ds successor is years away.


----------



## pvalpha (Jul 6, 2016)

noms78 said:


> Proscribo said:
> 
> 
> > RickSpringfield said:
> ...


28-32mp would make more sense for portrait photography. 

To speculate a bit: I think we might see 28MP-32MP, although Canon is notoriously conservative and 24 is just as likely. The fact that we're seeing a C-Fast and SD UHS-II slot means we can easily absorb the higher pixel density while not depleting the buffer as quickly. And if they have integrated the ADC's on the sensor die, then we should see 80D levels of dynamic range. Now if they were to go with 32MP... well... I'm not a betting man, but if that 120mp sensor was a sign of things to come, we might even see another type of experiment with this sensor: Back-Side Illumination (BSI). If they did that, the sensor pit sizes would be enormous cause the electronics to drive them would be pushed behind the pit - greatly improving noise and low light capacity. That's just me daydreaming, but its a nice daydream to have - especially if we want to maintain performance on the 7D3 and the 5Ds/r2. 

The good news, at least, is that your existing SD cards won't be instantly obsolete - although you probably won't want to use them considering how slow they can be compared to UHS-II. SD formats are backwards compatible. And the more C-Fast in use, the cheaper the media will become - keep that in mind too.


----------



## tpatana (Jul 6, 2016)

With 4k, CFast was given. I was hoping the second one to be CF, but was betting 60-40 on SD.

For me, I have only some random SDs around, since nothing I normally use has SD slot.

Assuming good codec and other features, have to seriously consider. About 2 months to street date maybe?


----------



## slclick (Jul 6, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > We had an Apple QuickTake 100 at work.... I went crazy and got a Kodac DC40......768x512 pixels of super high red digital photography!
> ...



I enjoy this type of post far more than the mean spirited anti Canon venom usually spewed during a product rumor. Thanks for sharing! (I too have a couple 8 and 16MB from our Powershot S100 Elph days-which I still have and works as well as that Apple.)


----------



## expatinasia (Jul 6, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> We had an Apple QuickTake 100 at work.... I went crazy and got a Kodac DC40......768x512 pixels of super high resolution digital photography!
> 
> For some inexplicable reason, I still have some of my early memory cards, today they won't fit a single image.... We have come a long way since then.....



Sorry Don, but those cards are pretty big! I have 4MB CF card and from memory an even smaller one somewhere in my desk drawer ;D But yes, you are right it is amazing where technology is going in terms of storage!


----------



## josephz1994 (Jul 6, 2016)

Looking forward to the Mark IV, was going to replace it with the Mark III.
Don't think it's worth it.


----------



## Etienne (Jul 6, 2016)

What Canon does with the 5D4 is really important to me. I don't care what Megapickle number they choose, but it has to be a cracking all-rounder, as good at video as it is at stills. 4K, some good frame rates, and video features. What I really want is for Canon to deliver top value in a trio like this: C100 mk III that beats the Sony FS5, a 5DIV all around great camera, and a small but worthy EOS-M4 all-rounder. Throw in an updated XF-300 while your at it!


----------



## pwp (Jul 6, 2016)

Interesting that by far the highest number of respondents in this thread are coming at it from a video shooters viewpoint, which suggests that Cfast is a feature most highly valued by video shooters for the obvious reasons. As a stills shooter CFast vs CF is neither here nor there. It would have been nice to ditch SD and follow the 1DXII with CFast/CF. Oh well it's a minor feature in the scheme of things. Just keep the 5DIV MP number under 24 and provide longer shutter life. My 5DIII is on it's third shutter! They're not expensive...just annoying when they bust.

-pw


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jul 6, 2016)

Mr Bean said:


> That's a pity about the SD card. I would have preferred a setup similar to the 1DX2 (CFast/CF). While I have an SD card in my 5D3, I mainly write to the CF card and use the SD as overflow (if the CF card fills up).



It does seem a touch weird since most will have a huge set of CF cards and not a lot of SD so for a 5 series yeah CFast/CF would seem a much nicer fit, but whatever, in the end other stuff matters more, stuff I'm still not super confident they will pull off. Although yeah CFast/CF would be so much nicer. It seems like more off the mark marketing research (same way they thought Sony RX would never sell, nobody would want manual control for 5D2 video, etc. etc.).


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jul 6, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...



Hah I think I can beat that. How about NEWTEK for Amiga. 320x200. Late 80s. You used a B&W security video camera and then shot B&W 640x400 16 shade B&W or 4096 colors on display at once 320x200 by spinning a color filter wheel, so you took three shots for each color pic and to reduce noise I think it took a few seconds for each, maybe even many, I forget, for each of the three filter positions.


----------



## darekbo (Jul 6, 2016)

I hope the video and photo specification of Canon 5d mk4 will be at least as good as Sony a7RII. If not they will loose more clients...


----------



## tpatana (Jul 6, 2016)

dilbert said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting that by far the highest number of respondents in this thread are coming at it from a video shooters viewpoint, which suggests that Cfast is a feature most highly valued by video shooters for the obvious reasons. As a stills shooter CFast vs CF is neither here nor there. It would have been nice to ditch SD and follow the 1DXII with CFast/CF. Oh well it's a minor feature in the scheme of things. Just keep the 5DIV MP number under 24 and provide longer shutter life. My 5DIII is on it's third shutter! They're not expensive...just annoying when they bust.
> ...



Impossible to make everything idiot proof. Morons always find a way to break things. It's unbelievable how genius they are in that regard.

Can't even guess how many thousands of times I've inserted my cards in to the CF slots, and never bent the pins.


----------



## tpatana (Jul 6, 2016)

pwp said:


> Interesting that by far the highest number of respondents in this thread are coming at it from a video shooters viewpoint, which suggests that Cfast is a feature most highly valued by video shooters for the obvious reasons. As a stills shooter CFast vs CF is neither here nor there. It would have been nice to ditch SD and follow the 1DXII with CFast/CF. Oh well it's a minor feature in the scheme of things. Just keep the 5DIV MP number under 24 and provide longer shutter life. My 5DIII is on it's third shutter! They're not expensive...just annoying when they bust.
> 
> -pw



I think that's because nobody expects miracle improvements over 5D3 when it comes to stills. Some MP, DPAF and modest high-ISO noise. That's pretty much it. Most improvement is on the video side, so that's the thing to talk about. Especially when the rumor tells about CFast coming. That gives nothing for still-people.


----------



## Bennymiata (Jul 6, 2016)

My 5d3 is getting old and scruffy looking, so I'm hanging out for the new 5d4.
Will love the 4k video too.

I had a Sony Mavica camera that used a floppy disk as its memory card, and my company had a Fuji camera that used cf cards and I gave staff members their own cards, which were 256 Megs!
I'm going back to late 1990's!


----------



## pwp (Jul 6, 2016)

tpatana said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > pwp said:
> ...



Who has ever bent the pins in a camera slot? Though it is possible on the 7DII. Yikes!
http://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=13892

Where I have bent pins is in my Sandisk ImageMate All in One card reader. 
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/810152-REG/SanDisk_SDDR_289_A20_ImageMate_All_in_One_USB_3_0.html

It has such a shallow "throat" giving insufficient guidance to align the card to the pins. I must have straightened pins in my reader 100 times. Only takes a moment. I use a narrow scalpel blade.

CompactFlash interface is a 50-pin subset of the old 68-pin PCMCIA connector. In its original concept it was never foreseen or expected to withstand the huge number of plug-in and remove numbers that photographers impose on this design. At least the CFast & SD interfaces are robust in a way that leaves CF gasping for respectability. In a few years CF cards will be perceived as historically relevant as floppy disks.

-pw


----------



## tpatana (Jul 6, 2016)

pwp said:


> Where I have bent pins is in my Sandisk ImageMate All in One card reader.
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/810152-REG/SanDisk_SDDR_289_A20_ImageMate_All_in_One_USB_3_0.html
> 
> It has such a shallow "throat" giving insufficient guidance to align the card to the pins. I must have straightened pins in my reader 100 times. Only takes a moment. I use a narrow scalpel blade.



Yea, one time I bought (different) all-in-one reader. Wasn't the deep throat type either. After trying it once I wrote it off and threw to garbage.


----------



## tpatana (Jul 6, 2016)

dilbert said:


> tpatana said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...



For sure accidents happen. To me too. But knowing stuff you write here, I wasn't surprised if you also liked to bend pins.


----------



## davidmurray (Jul 6, 2016)

This is a good thing because it confirms the mk4 will, like the mk3, be a good all-rounder model.


----------



## Act444 (Jul 6, 2016)

I'll be in the minority (?) here (haven't gone through the whole thread yet), but I'm not crazy about such a move, if true. CFast is still unbelievably expensive and for those of us with a collection of regular CF cards, and who don't do video, it's another hump. Depending on other developments...if the improvements are mostly geared to the video crowd (no disrespect to those who utilize it, I know it's popular) I may skip this one...


----------



## AvTvM (Jul 6, 2016)

cfast like cf is too big by today's standards. i would have prferred standardization on sd or microsd cards. uhs III will be fast enough for everything. 

luckuily i gave not bought more cf cards for years now. only use them in 5D3. everything else runs on microsd cards - there is a simple and cheap adapter to sd.


----------



## kaihp (Jul 6, 2016)

pwp said:


> Interesting that by far the highest number of respondents in this thread are coming at it from a video shooters viewpoint, which suggests that Cfast is a feature most highly valued by video shooters for the obvious reasons. As a stills shooter CFast vs CF is neither here nor there. It would have been nice to ditch SD and follow the 1DXII with CFast/CF. Oh well it's a minor feature in the scheme of things. Just keep the 5DIV MP number under 24 and provide longer shutter life. My 5DIII is on it's third shutter! They're not expensive...just annoying when they bust.



I'm not sure what you do to them shutters, but daymn... 1DX is surely another beast when it comes to shutters, but the local CPS service center told me that they've had a 1DX with 2.5million clicks before the shutter was replaced. I'm only at ~38K clicks on my 5D3, so it should be long before it fails.

As for Mpix/fps, my guess is a modest bump to 24-25Mpix and 7 fps. This would make the MP/s ratio of the 1DX2:5D4 match the ratio from 1DX:5D3.


----------



## pwp (Jul 6, 2016)

tpatana said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > tpatana said:
> ...




-pw


----------



## pwp (Jul 6, 2016)

kaihp said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > My 5DIII is on it's third shutter! They're not expensive...just annoying when they bust.
> ...



Old fashioned high mileage. My 5D III seems to get untidy at around 130,000. CPS says this is pretty typical. Though some seem to go for ever. I had a 5D Classic which I retired with over 500K on the clock...all original. And a 1D MkIIn with several hundred K all original. It's just luck of the draw...

-pw


----------



## slclick (Jul 6, 2016)

Never.bent.a.pin.


But then again I take care of my gear and don't rush important things like card insertion. Maybe it's how I was raised loading film correctly?


----------



## unfocused (Jul 6, 2016)

slclick said:


> Never.bent.a.pin.
> 
> 
> But then again I take care of my gear and don't rush important things like card insertion. Maybe it's how I was raised loading film correctly?



There's nothing quite like the feeling you get when you start to wind the take up reel and there is absolutely no resistance.


----------



## ksgal (Jul 6, 2016)

unfocused said:


> There's nothing quite like the feeling you get when you start to wind the take up reel and there is absolutely no resistance *at a wedding.*



There FTFY.   ;D


----------



## mnclayshooter (Jul 6, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> roxics said:
> 
> 
> > You shouldn't hold the camera technology back just because some people want to use their old memory cards. Imagine where we'd be if all digital cameras today still had to use the same memory cards that came out when digital cameras first started taking off.
> ...



I was thinking more along the lines of the old sony I had had that you put a 1.44MB floppy in the back of. That was the "old/original" memory card for me in digital photography. I can't for the life of me remember the model name/series... it was something like maverick or something like that. <1 MP resolution... a real champ. 




Bennymiata said:


> My 5d3 is getting old and scruffy looking, so I'm hanging out for the new 5d4.
> Will love the 4k video too.
> 
> I had a Sony Mavica camera that used a floppy disk as its memory card, and my company had a Fuji camera that used cf cards and I gave staff members their own cards, which were 256 Megs!
> I'm going back to late 1990's!




Someone else beat me to it I guess... MAvica!


----------



## mnclayshooter (Jul 6, 2016)

unfocused said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > Never.bent.a.pin.
> ...



Ugh... even to this day, I get sick to my stomach just thinking about this. I lost my entire first day of travels in Europe during my high school trip there to a failed-load of the old 35mm. I had lost shots before that, but that one stung enough to know that I needed to double check the load every time.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Jul 6, 2016)

K said:


> Canon almost had no choice.
> 
> If they put CF in the 5D4, they would be using an old technology that is maxed out on speed which would be expected to compete with other cameras for the next 4 years. That's not going to work.
> 
> ...


As a business we have been using CFast cards since Arri brought out the Amira. They were very expensive then but the price has dropped considerably. CFast has proved to be very reliable much more reliable than CF cards. As for data handling as long as your workflow is set-up correctly they don't slow you down or create back-up issues so I think this is a very sensible move by Canon as well as the retention of an SD slot as in a bind your much more likely to be able to buy these even the newer type USH-II. 
I know Sandisk has had issues with one type of CFast card & with the Canon 1D X MKII but this comes down to testing for both Sandisk & Canon or indeed the end user we test all cards before going into rental.


----------



## zim (Jul 6, 2016)

Happy with this, only slight surprise is that it's not CR3!

Questions though , stills only

Assuming a 28mp sensor what would the theoretical max fps be on just the SD being available?
And ditto for a 24mp sensor

I guess the answer needs to be extrapolated from existing cameras without knowing how the 5d4 will be built? I don't know how :-[
(Canon may of course desire a slower rate for either for many valid reasons)

Thanks


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jul 6, 2016)

zim said:


> Happy with this, only slight surprise is that it's not CR3!
> 
> Questions though , stills only
> 
> ...


The maximum transfer rate in UHS-II, is triple UHS-I.
So it seems that could reach more frames per second than the 7D Mark ii.

You can record 4K for sure. But do not know which bit rate is sufficient for video uncompressed 4K.


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 6, 2016)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> zim said:
> 
> 
> > Happy with this, only slight surprise is that it's not CR3!
> ...


A 7D2 goes at 10 frames per second and the SD card "almost" keeps up. At 1 1/2 times the speed, it would. At 3X the speed, it should be able to keep up with at least a 30Mpixel and probably a 40Mpixel camera going at 10FPS....


----------



## Tugela (Jul 6, 2016)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> zim said:
> 
> 
> > Happy with this, only slight surprise is that it's not CR3!
> ...



If they used the same modes as the 1DXII they would require bit rates of 800 mbps for 60p and 500 mbps for 30p. In theory the fastest UHS-II cards could do that (probably the only one that can do it reliably would be the Lexar 2000X cards however).


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jul 6, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> cfast like cf is too big by today's standards.



Which standards would those be? I'm unaware of a standard titled "today's".



slclick said:


> Never.bent.a.pin.



I have, just not in a camera


----------



## zim (Jul 6, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > zim said:
> ...



So 8fps (I don't believe it will be above 28mp) is perfectly reasonable with this configuration whatever slot is in use, happy about that

Cheers


----------



## Steve Balcombe (Jul 6, 2016)

I recently spent almost £150 on another 128 GB CF card - but no, this is not another grumble about my CF cards becoming redundant. 15 years ago I used to spend £150 and more on processing film when I got back from holiday. If I have to spend that occasionally on something I can use again and again, I'm fine with that.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jul 6, 2016)

dilbert said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting that by far the highest number of respondents in this thread are coming at it from a video shooters viewpoint, which suggests that Cfast is a feature most highly valued by video shooters for the obvious reasons. As a stills shooter CFast vs CF is neither here nor there. It would have been nice to ditch SD and follow the 1DXII with CFast/CF. Oh well it's a minor feature in the scheme of things. Just keep the 5DIV MP number under 24 and provide longer shutter life. My 5DIII is on it's third shutter! They're not expensive...just annoying when they bust.
> ...



Do you actually know anyone who has ever bent the pins?


----------



## slclick (Jul 6, 2016)

Sounds like we have some strong bowlers here.


----------



## Dreysi (Jul 7, 2016)

I just want the 5d4 to come out so I can get a better deal in a new or used 5diii. Gonna put magic lantern on that sucker and make some beautiful art. Not too mention my A7s doesn't cut it for wildlife so that's a bonus too.


----------



## expatinasia (Jul 7, 2016)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> Do you actually know anyone who has ever bent the pins?



I have, although it was when I was much younger. My own fault, but I did manage to bend a couple of pins. I tried to manually straighten them out. Can't remember if it worked or not.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jul 7, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> We’re told by a pretty reliable source that the upcoming Canon EOS 5D Mark IV will feature both a CFast 2.0 slot and a SDXC UHS-II slot.</p>
> <p>If the camera is going to shoot internal 4K like the Canon EOS-1D X Mark II, the CFast slot makes a lot of sense. The faster SD card slot will be a very welcome addition as well, as the the 5D Mark III used a standard SD card slot which was quite slow.</p>
> <p>We’re still waiting for more reliable specifications about the EOS 5D Mark IV, a camera we expect to see announced later next month.</p>
> <span id="pty_trigger"></span>



if that's the case then we'll probably going to get MJPEG 4K video aka like the 1DX Mark II

canon is not quite there yet with DiGiC to render out h.264 4k in a relatively easy manner, and this probably means no DiGiC 7 as well.

what got me thinking today though is the timing, we are in 2016, which is 4 years away from what canon will most likly have q


----------



## AvTvM (Jul 7, 2016)

3kramd5 said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > cfast like cf is too big by today's standards.
> ...



today's standard flash memory card size is micro-sd. everything works with it except big fat antiquated mirrorslapper cameras.

i want a tiny camera without smoke and mirrors but with a big fat ff sensor and a tiny dual micro-sd uhs ii card slot. in my old eos m (1) i get 2000+ raw files on a 64gb micro sd card (via standard sd adapter). i have 5 such tiny and dirt cheap micro-sd (sdxc?) cards in my wallet and can get through an entire big fat greek wedding or a 2 week vacation in the most fabulous places.


----------



## mnclayshooter (Jul 7, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> 3kramd5 said:
> 
> 
> > AvTvM said:
> ...



Is there a speed penalty on the micro SD? otherwise, it sparked what is perhaps one of my oldest ideas regarding having a pile of old thumb drives into a real-world application... optional RAID 10 mode on an array of small micro SD's (say 4 slots)... two raid 0's with parity/redundancy. That HAS to help the read-write speed issues we're coming up against? 4 micro SD's would fit in the side of a DSLR or even a compact VERY easily. 

It opens an opportunity also for a user who wants it to act just as a big array, a small array say two uSD's operate in RAID 0 for burst speed, while the other two act as independent memory cards for stills? Or as a 4 independent drives to store massive amounts of data? 

Think of never having to swap a card out on a trip? Never opening that side door to the elements? 

Alternatively, how long before we're talking about a solid state drive in our DSLR's? 8)


----------



## Slayer117x (Jul 7, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...



You guys make me feel old. My first digital camera was a Sony Mavica FD5, it took floppy disks. And they only held a few images on each disk. I think it was something like 1/4 MP. Sure seemed awesome at the time though.


----------



## crazyrunner33 (Jul 7, 2016)

rrcphoto said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > We’re told by a pretty reliable source that the upcoming Canon EOS 5D Mark IV will feature both a CFast 2.0 slot and a SDXC UHS-II slot.</p>
> ...



I'm hoping for the MJPEG for reliability. As I stated before, processing into a smaller codec requires a lot of processing power, and heat as a result . The reviews for the new Fuxi XT2 are starting to come out, it has log(which is great, hopefully a log will be available on the 5D), but even it is still experiencing heat issues with just H.264. The camera won't let you record more than 10 minutes at a time due to overheating. Until Canon can catch up with the technology, I'll be happy with a reliable and data hungry internal codec, and an uncompressed output. 

For people who want a small files and a beautiful image, the Samsung NX1 is a great option, but as the owners of those cameras have found out, it's very difficult to edit the footage at this time(unless if you have an incredible editing rig). For small files and easy editing, the C100 is hard to beat.


----------



## arthur (Jul 7, 2016)

i do not know why people do not talk about the weakness of 8bit ...and How much it's bad in post ... We do not want 8bit .. I've stopped using Canon for this reason .. 
4k 60fps 14bit .. is that impossible ?


----------



## arthur (Jul 7, 2016)

I swear by God .. if Blackmagic ursa 4.6 did not suffer from magenta cast .. i will not come back again to Ask about canon Ancient devices


----------



## mnclayshooter (Jul 7, 2016)

mnclayshooter said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > 3kramd5 said:
> ...



AANNNDD as usual... someone did it already. 

http://gizmodo.com/5302727/photofast-cr-7200-compactflash-adapter-runs-four-microsds-in-raid


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jul 8, 2016)

dilbert said:


> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



Well I guess it happens then.

I'm just personally surprised since so far zero times in readers and zero times in cameras (and doing sports, I'm often in a mad, mad rush to change cards ultra fast and in awkward positions) and I've never personally heard any photo friends complain about it.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jul 8, 2016)

arthur said:


> i do not know why people do not talk about the weakness of 8bit ...and How much it's bad in post ... We do not want 8bit .. I've stopped using Canon for this reason ..
> 4k 60fps 14bit .. is that impossible ?



Yeah 8bit vs 10bit would be huge. The SOny a7rii video is so beautiful, oversampled and just perfect, no wax, awesome detail, natural looking the only bad thing is the 8bit. I have doubts canon will match the quality in 8bits but if they use 10bits maybe they can outdo it overall in that way.

the codec is like the most minor thing to worry about in terms of IQ, it's all about 8 bit vs 10bit and not doing some nasty processing that riddles it with aliasing or turns it wax and mush or plastic (just compare 5D3 native video to ML RAW, it's beyond night and day just for detail alone never mind the extra bits and between the two wow, you can even shoot wide gamut video in it target the color space of your wide gamut monitor, pretty awesome for flowers/sunsets/etc. although not yet super great for sharing)


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jul 8, 2016)

also they really can't drop the ball and leave out focus peaking, zoomed 100% live focusing box, zebras, those are just basic absolute musts not the advanced features they like to pretend


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 8, 2016)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > LetTheRightLensIn said:
> ...


I bent pins in an old cheap card reader once which wasn't surprising given how loosely the card fitted in the slot. But I broke a pin off completely in an old Powershot, the darndest thing about the damaged Powershot is it kept working perfectly even with the pin completely missing.


----------



## mikekx102 (Jul 8, 2016)

Why are all the rumors of the 5D only about 4K and CFast 2.0. I'm really happy about both of these features, but how are the rumors looking on the following:

- Burst rate? The higher the better =D
- Auto-focus system?
- Megapixels
- Sensor Quality
- GPS & Wifi
- Spot metering points?
- Anti flicker mode?
- Other goodies

Mike


----------



## -1 (Jul 8, 2016)

mikekx102 said:


> Why are all the rumors of the 5D only about 4K and CFast 2.0. I'm really happy about both of these features, but how are the rumors looking on the following:
> 
> - Burst rate? The higher the better =D
> - Auto-focus system?
> ...


http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=30226.msg606324#msg606324
HTH...


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 9, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> 3kramd5 said:
> 
> 
> > AvTvM said:
> ...



Yes, but, you don't shoot weddings. Not even skinny Swedish weddings. 

You shoot local football games and a Halloween actor portraying Thor.

Not sure, but isn't micro sd xd hc uhs ii Millennial Falcon III too slow for what you want? Isn't CFast much faster?

Honestly, once I removed the SD card from my 5D Mark III I got a much deeper buffer. With just the CF card it will keep clicking away nearly non-stop in Raw.

However, I discovered my wonderful (yet I guess, antiquated) camera doesn't support the faster SD cards.


----------



## slclick (Jul 9, 2016)

CanonFanBoy said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > 3kramd5 said:
> ...



http://www.dpreview.com/news/6387181333/samsung-launches-first-removable-ufs-memory-cards

Flash! Ahhhhahhhhhhhhh


----------



## tpatana (Jul 9, 2016)

slclick said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > AvTvM said:
> ...



He's a miracle!


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 9, 2016)

slclick said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > AvTvM said:
> ...



WOW! It is so fun to watch technology advance.

Now I'll ask the inevitable forum question: What does anyone think the chances are that these will show up on the 1DX Mark III and do you think this will allow 25 frames per second?


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 9, 2016)

CanonFanBoy said:


> WOW! It is so fun to watch technology advance.
> 
> Now I'll ask the inevitable forum question: What does anyone think the chances are that these will show up on the 1DX Mark III and do you think this will allow 25 frames per second?



With the size of those, make two slots in the camera and alternate image writes to each card to double the speed again.....

BTW, when we really go mirrorless, look for 120FPS burst rates


----------



## adventureous (Jul 9, 2016)

crazyrunner33 said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Rumors said:
> ...



Nice try http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/fujifilm-x-t2-first-impressions-review 

Optional 'Power Booster Grip'

Along with the X-T2, Fujifilm has introduced the VPB-XT2, a vertical battery grip that holds two extra batteries. As well as significantly extending the camera's battery life, the grip also extends the camera's 'Boost' mode. With the grip attached, this is able to draw power from multiple batteries, increasing the camera's maximum continuous shooting rate, as well as extending its video recording time to 30 minutes.


----------



## nextgdesign (Jul 10, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> We’re told by a pretty reliable source that the upcoming Canon EOS 5D Mark IV will feature both a CFast 2.0 slot and a SDXC UHS-II slot.</p>
> <p>If the camera is going to shoot internal 4K like the Canon EOS-1D X Mark II, the CFast slot makes a lot of sense. The faster SD card slot will be a very welcome addition as well, as the the 5D Mark III used a standard SD card slot which was quite slow.</p>
> <p>We’re still waiting for more reliable specifications about the EOS 5D Mark IV, a camera we expect to see announced later next month.</p>
> <span id="pty_trigger"></span>


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 10, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > WOW! It is so fun to watch technology advance.
> ...



I'm currently working on an auxiliary battery to support just that. It attaches to a pair of suspenders/belt and allows one to go to any Walmart and get an 850 cranking amps battery to power the camera. No more bothersome grips. Shazam!!!


----------



## vscd (Jul 10, 2016)

crazyrunner33 said:


> I'm hoping for the MJPEG for reliability. As I stated before, processing into a smaller codec requires a lot of processing power, and heat as a result . The reviews for the new Fuxi XT2 are starting to come out, it has log(which is great, hopefully a log will be available on the 5D), but even it is still experiencing heat issues with just H.264. The camera won't let you record more than 10 minutes at a time due to overheating. Until Canon can catch up with the technology, I'll be happy with a reliable and data hungry internal codec, and an uncompressed output.



I don't think the 10 minutes depend on overheating... with grip it expands to 30minutes, exactly 3 times more than with one battery. The Fuji drains the battery with it's mirrorless EVF and processingpower. That's all. With codec it would be even less, I guess.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jul 11, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > WOW! It is so fun to watch technology advance.
> ...



It's already here...it's called movie mode.


----------



## Antono Refa (Jul 11, 2016)

slclick said:


> http://www.dpreview.com/news/6387181333/samsung-launches-first-removable-ufs-memory-cards
> 
> Flash! Ahhhhahhhhhhhhh



+1


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jul 11, 2016)

I think one of the biggest weaknesses of the 5DIII camera is the SD slot. Pop a card in both slots, put the camera into max fps mode and the buffer lasts a few seconds. Pop the SD card out and the buffer lasts for 5-6 seconds before filling up. So yes, it's good news about the 5D4.


----------



## vscd (Jul 13, 2016)

GMCPhotographics said:


> I think one of the biggest weaknesses of the 5DIII camera is the SD slot. Pop a card in both slots, put the camera into max fps mode and the buffer lasts a few seconds. Pop the SD card out and the buffer lasts for 5-6 seconds before filling up. So yes, it's good news about the 5D4.



So what's exactly the good news here, as the 5DM4 is supposed to have a SD Card slot again? I never trusted SD-Cards, by the way, as they often failed. While CF Cards were always relyable.


----------



## Hardwire (Jul 14, 2016)

vscd said:


> GMCPhotographics said:
> 
> 
> > I think one of the biggest weaknesses of the 5DIII camera is the SD slot. Pop a card in both slots, put the camera into max fps mode and the buffer lasts a few seconds. Pop the SD card out and the buffer lasts for 5-6 seconds before filling up. So yes, it's good news about the 5D4.
> ...



The 5d3 had the second gen SD card slot which would only read/write data at about 21mb per second. The specs seem to point to the much newer UHS-II format which could give speeds of upto 156mb per second and thus is a lot more useful (and cheaper).


----------

